
Framer – Interactive Design Tool - lsschmidt
https://framer.com/
======
j2kun
I felt extremely dizzy when I started scrolling.

How can I trust the makers of a design tool when their website is literally
nauseating?

~~~
ASalazarMX
For the first few scrolls the animation is very disorienting, bleeding over to
peripheral vision if your monitor is wide/near enough. It doesn't help if your
eyes have different graduation.

------
commandlinefan
"Framer is for macOS only"

~~~
peach
This: basically another Sketch. Currently the only "modern tool" that works
cross platform is Figma.

~~~
wishinghand
I've been enjoying using Figma. I definitely wouldn't mind a non-Electron
based app of it.

~~~
pests
Of Figma? There is the web version of it which is the same as the desktop app.
Or did I misunderstand?

~~~
wishinghand
Somehow I’ve missed they had desktop versions. I thought it was web only.

~~~
hurricanesugar
The desktop version of Figma is built using Electron. The web version is not.

~~~
qiushihe
How does one build the web version of something using Electron? ;)

~~~
hurricanesugar
I was trying to make that point without the snark :)

------
deltron3030
Being able to jump back and forth between the design tools and code looks like
a big andvantage for more complicated interactive components. Is that the main
selling point? That you're able to compare and match visual design and code
easier with this tool?

------
andr
Can somebody explain how does this compare to Sketch, InVision, Adobe XD,
Figma, etc.?

~~~
jdhn
All of the tools that you mentioned don't have any actual code behind them.
When I say "actual code", I mean the ability to actually go in and write lines
of code to modify your prototypes.

Sketch and InVision (not sure about Figma) have "interaction" abilities, such
as being able to click on a back button in one screen in order to return to a
previous screen, however it's reliant on the user going into the artboard,
selecting or drawing a box around an element, and then choosing from
predefined interactions (tap, swipe, double tap, click) that will then result
in a new artboard showing. Things can be made to look amazing, but it's all a
facade.

Since Framer is code based, you can do some things that are pretty amazing for
a designer, but are incredibly trivial for a developer. Want to use the
Spotify API to build out a new music player, and then test it? You can do that
with Framer[0], but not any of the other tools that you've mentioned. Their
newest version (Framer X) just dropped recently, and since it's based on
React, designers can theoretically make a widget, and then hand it off to
developers in order to hook up any back end services.

[0] [https://medium.com/@samthorne/using-the-spotify-web-api-
in-f...](https://medium.com/@samthorne/using-the-spotify-web-api-in-framer-
dc6a48bf0494)

~~~
cphoover
> designers can theoretically make a widget, and then hand it off to
> developers in order to hook up any back end services.

Ughhh that's a very naive view of what a UI developer does now-a-days. We've
tried visual code editors before... countless times, it never turns out well,
for maintainability.

------
degenerate
Music in the demo video was very distracting.

------
michelb
As a ux designer I dare say this is quite an interesting tool if you design
software. It gives a nice blend between design and code. Your prototypes can
use actual data, you can create and use complete design systems, and it’s easy
to use as a designer with little code experience. It’s a huge timesaver and
very powerful tool even in this first iteration.

If you work together with a programmer this tool becomes a really cool
platform to combine forces.

Pretty sure other tools will adjust to this way of working.

------
shady-lady
Superbly done hero element on that page.

~~~
shady-lady
Music on that video is so out of place though.

~~~
sooheon
They picked it for the beat that they could sync showcase elements to. Not the
worst I've seen, and definitely better than the twee ukulele with upbeat
voiceover that is the default.

~~~
shady-lady
Just found it way too overpowering.

For a big screen ad - great - very Appley. For an embedded video in a webpage
- way too intense for me.

------
dan1234
I have to register for an account and verify my email address so I can even
trial desktop software!?

Thanks, but no thanks.

